# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Hoa đào, hoa mận Sapa mơ màng trong sương - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hangnt

*Dù đã sang tháng ba nhưng những cây hoa đào, hoa mận vẫn nở rộ ở trung tâm thị trấn Sapa, bản Tả Phìn, núi Hàm Rồng.*

Nếu có thời gian, dịp cuối tuần bạn tranh thủ lên đây để ngắm nhìn sắc hồng của hoa trong sương nhé.
































Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## thambt029

Sa Pa, *Sapa Tours* là một huyện Tây Bắc thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai. Một vùng đất khiêm nhường, lặng lẽ nhưng ẩn chứa ở đó là cảnh đẹp tuyệt vời mà tạo hoá đã ban tặng. Cảnh sắc thiên nhiên cùng với sức sáng tạo của con người đã hình thành một khu du lịch tuyệt mỹ. 
Thị trấn Sa Pa, *Sapa Tours* với núi rừng trùng điệp chìm trong làn mây mờ bồng bềnh như một bức tranh sơn thuỷ hữu tình. Cùng với khí hậu mát mẻ, hàng năm, nơi đây đã thu hút rất nhiều khách du lịch ở khắp nơi trong và ngoài nước.
Thị trấn Sa Pa nằm ở độ cao trung bình 1.500m - 1.800m nên khí hậu mát mẻ và mang nhiều sắc thái đa dạng. Ngay trong thị trấn có con suối Hùng Hồ, có đỉnh núi Phangxipang với độ cao 3.143m, thuộc dãy núi Hoàng Liên Sơn và được mệnh danh là nóc nhà của Đông Dương.
Núi Hàm Rồng nằm ngay sát thị trấn Sa Pa, *Sapa Tours* vì thế du khách nào cũng có thể lên đây để ngắm toàn cảnh thị trấn. Từ trên Hàm Rồng, chúng ta có thể nhìn xuống dưới các bản làng Sa Pả, Tả Thìn hay thung lũng Mường Hoa... Tất cả đều bị bao phủ bởi lớp sương mờ ảo như bức tranh thuỷ mặc.


	Huyền ảo sapa 
Sa Pa không chỉ đẹp về cảnh sắc mà còn dồi dào một tiềm năng về sinh vật. Nơi đây có nhiều loài động vật như gà gô, chim, khỉ, gấu, sơn dương…, đặc biệt là có tới 37 loài thú được ghi trong Sách Đỏ Việt Nam. Ngoài ra, trong hơn 864 loài thực vật của Sa Pa thì có tới 173 loài được sử dụng làm thuốc rất tốt.

Cách Sa Pa, *Sapa Tours* 12km về phía Tây là dòng Thác Bạc hùng vĩ có dòng nước đổ từ độ cao 200m tạo nên một âm thanh sôi động vang vọng núi rừng.


Bên cạnh vẻ đẹp mà thiên nhiên ban tặng, nơi đây còn mang nét đẹp cổ kính mà con người xưa đã tạo nên. Một số công trình mang nét đẹp xưa của Sa Pa, *Sapa Tours* đều được xây dựng từ vật liệu chính là đá như nhà thờ đá ngay trong thị trấn hay một tu viện đá ở hướng Đông Bắc Sa Pa, *Sapa Tours*.

Nét đặc sắc không thể bỏ qua ở Sa Pa, *Sapa Tours* đó là phiên “Chợ tình” vào các ngày chủ nhật. Người muốn dự phiên chợ thường đi từ tối thứ 7. Cảnh nhộn nhịp của những đôi trai gái dập dìu trong điệu khèn của người Mông, kèn môi của người Dao, múa xoè hoa của người Thái, người Mường…. cùng với những bát rượu tràn đầy góp phần tạo nên không khí vui tươi, náo nhiệt và mang đậm bản sắc văn hoá dân tộc vùng Tây Bắc.

Nhắc đến Sa Pa,*Sapa Travel* nhắc đến núi rừng tây Bắc, chúng ta không thể không nói tới mặt hàng vải thổ cẩm tuyệt đẹp do bàn tay khéo léo của những cô gái, những người phụ nữ người Mông và Dao tạo nên. Mấy năm gần đây, vải và các sản phẩm từ chất liệu thổ cẩm đã trở thành một mặt hàng xuất khẩu nổi tiếng trong và ngoài nước.

Sa Pa có sức quyến rũ đặc biệt với du khách không chỉ bởi thiên nhiên mà còn vì nơi đây là “vương quốc” của các loài hoa trái như: đào, lê, cam, mơ, mận…, đặc biệt là loài hoa bất tử nổi tiếng.



Sa Pa, *Sapa Travel* với nhiều dân tộc cư trú xen kẽ, mỗi tộc người có một nét văn hoá riêng nên mỗi năm có rất nhiều các lễ hội diễn ra ở đây. Hơn nữa, du lịch kết hợp tìm hiểu văn hoá, lịch sử vùng miền đang là xu hướng được nhiều người ưa chuộng. Thế nên, vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên cùng với cơ sở hạ tầng hiện đại và sự đa dạng các sản phẩm du lịch ngày càng làm cho Sa Pa trở thành điểm đến nổi tiếng của Tây Bắc, của Việt Nam và của cả du khách khắp nơi trên thế giới.

Khám phá thêm *Sapa Travel* | *Sapa Tours* |  *Halong Tours*.

Thân ái  !

----------


## nguyetnt

cảnh đẹp thiệt đấy

----------


## khoan_gieng

Đào SP đẹp thật
Nhắc đến hoa mận  :Wink: ) sắp đến mùa mận rồi nhể

----------


## jhonnyboy

Ỏa tung chảo  :cuoi1: 
Đến đây chụp ảnh thì thật là tuyệt

----------


## Amp21

Mơ mơ màng màng đẹp quá
Chuoj ảnh cưới ở đây đúng là sáng suốt

----------


## thambt029

Sapa, *Sapa Tours* được ví như cô gái đẹp trong buổi sớm mai đất trời còn ngái ngủ, với hàm mi rợp mát trên cặp mắt mơ màng của nàng thiếu nữ đang tuổi xuân thì. Nằm ở độ cao gần 2000m, cách trung tâm chừng 10 phút tản bộ, vị trí lý tưởng này giúp bạn có thể thả sức quan sát tứ phía, cảm nhận được thế núi hùng vĩ của thị trấn tận cùng phương Bắc: Kia thị trấn bốn mùa xuân mây phủ, nguyên mẫu của nhiều bức tranh từng đoạt giải thưởng quốc tế. Xa hơn những thửa ruộng bậc thang đang mùa thu hoạch vàng óng một màu, xoáy những vòng tròn bất tận.Phía bên trái, bản Hồ như một chiếc gương soi của mặt trời, sậm đỏ ráng chiều.

ĐÊM 01: HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI
21h00: Quý khách tập trung tại ga B - Trần Quý Cáp để lên tàu đi Lào cai
21h45: Tàu rời ga Hà Nội


 NGÀY 01 :  LÀO CAI - SA PA - (Ăn Sáng, Trưa, Tối)
6h00: Tàu tới Lào Cai, xe đón quý khách tại ga Lào Cai đi Sapa, *Sapa Tours*. Trên đường quý khách sẽ tha hồ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi non hùng vĩ ở của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn.
7h30: Đến khu du lịch Sa Pa, *Sapa Tours* đoàn ăn sáng, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.Quý khách tự do tham quan thị Trấn Sapa xinh đẹp, nhà thờ Đá và biệt thự cổ được xây dựng từ thời Pháp
12h00: Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
14h00: Quý khách đi tham quan núi Hàm Rồng - vườn Lan Đông Dương, cổng Trời, sân Mây, thưởng thức chương trình ca nhạc dân tộc trên núi Hàm Rồng.
17h00: Trở về khu du lịch, nghỉ ngơi ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Buổi tối khách tự do vui chơi hoặc đi chơi chợ tình của các dân tộc thiểu số tại Sa Pa (nếu vào tối thứ7).
NGÀY 02 :  SA PA - THỊ TRẤN TRONG SƯƠNG - (Ăn Sáng, trưa, tối)
7h30: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng, sau đó ôtô của công ty sẽ đưa quý khách đi thăm Thác Bạc - Cổng Trời (hoặc đi thăm động Tả Phìn, thăm bản của người Dzao Đỏ). Tại đây quý khách có thể tha hồ chụp ảnh lưu niệm cũng như giao lưu văn hóa với người dân tộc.
 11h30: Quý khách dùng bữa trưa
 Chiều: Quý khách tự do dạo chơi ngắm cảnh SaPa.
NGÀY 03 :  SA PA - LÀO CAI - (Ăn Sáng, trưa, tối)
07h00: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn sau đó xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa Quý khách thăm quan Cát Cát - thung lũng tình yêu, thăm bản của người H'Mông, thăm thuỷ điện cổ từ thời Pháp.
 12h00: Quý khách về khu du lịch ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều Quý khách mua sắm quà lưu niệm tại chợ Sapa
16h00: Xe đưa Quý khách xuống Lào Cai nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối.


ĐÊM 04: SAPA - HÀ NỘI   
20h30: Quý khách lên tàu về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu
5h00 Tàu đưa Quý khách về đến ga Hà Nội. Kết thúc chương trình du lịch đầy thú vị và lãng mạn.

Bao gồm :
Khách sạn đẹp (tiêu chuẩn 2 người / phòng),
Các bữa ăn theo chương trình ,
Vé tàu nằm Hà Nội_LaoCai_Hà nội
Xe đón đoàn tại ga LaoCai_Sapa_LaoCai
Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, chu đáo,
 
 

Phí thăm quan.

Không bao gồm: 
Đồ uống, bảo hiểm, thuế VAT, các chi phí cá nhân
Chú ý:
Quý khách nên mang theo giầy thể thao, quần áo ấm.
Giờ nhận phòng khách sạn ngày đầu tiên và trả phòng ngày cuối cùng như nhau (thường là trước 12h00 trưa).
Đối với đoàn khách lẻ, sẽ có hướng dẫn đưa đoàn tại ga Hà Nội. Tại Sapa, *Sapa Tours* hướng dẫn sẽ có biển đón đoàn tại Sapa (tại lối ra cửa ga).
Công ty sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi hoàn trong trường hợp thời tiết xấu, nhà ga thay đổi giờ tàu, hoặc trường hợp khách không tham gia hết chương trình. 
Du khách đên với sapa, sẽ được hưởng thụ cả phong cảnh, ẩm thực, khách sạn đặc biệt là khám phá những nét văn hóa đặc sắc riêng của từng vùng miềm dân tộc của thị trấn sapa xinh đẹp!

Thân ái  !

----------


## 2wheeltours

đẹp quá, đợt 30/4, 1/5 này nhất định phải lên đây!

----------


## lunas2

nhìn tuyệt thật

----------


## vaga_pro2006

mình thấy SP mùa năm cũng đẹp và sức hút riêng

----------

